# Star Trek vs Stargate vs Star Wars



## Captain Daniel Mille (Apr 12, 2006)

What would it be like if the Goa'ulds fould a Jedi knight that was week and made him a host.  Then they get into battle with the borg and get assimutated.

This would probaly be the worst emery ever.

Also would the rebel, Starfleet, romulans, Klingons, and other races plus the SGC beable to join to start to fight this deadly enermy.


----------

